
UK government seeks expansion of mass surveillance capabilities - mocko
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2017/05/uk-government-seeks-expansion-mass-surveillance-technical-capabilities-via-investigatory-powers-act/
======
merricksb
More active discussion on same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14271837](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14271837)

------
moomin
The security services, faced with the seemingly impossible task of finding a
needle in a haystack, appear to be absolutely convinced the solution is to add
more hay.

------
no1youknowz
> Secondary data includes encrypted data, which means that (in order to
> comply) no UK organizations will be able to offer truly encrypted services.

What does this mean for SSL? Would it then be deemed illegal?

If that is the case, would UK companies need to incorporate in Ireland and
then move their tech stacks there?

In addition, if that is the case. What does that mean for UK citizens
consuming services from abroad? That all UK ISPs must then forcibly remove
SSL?

Dear lord, how did we get here?

~~~
mdekkers
_Dear lord, how did we get here?_

Simple:
[http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/15/article-2324823-19...](http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/15/article-2324823-19CA6FA6000005DC-626_634x492.jpg)

Also see: [https://www.justsecurity.org/32133/theresa-mays-record-
surve...](https://www.justsecurity.org/32133/theresa-mays-record-surveillance-
human-rights-counterterrorism/)

